# 601 Red Label Habano Robusto Cigar Review - Solid everyday



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This smoke is what I'd reach for as a solid anytime smoke. It was nothing especially complex. However, it was nice and engaging. I should note t...

Read the full review here: 601 Red Label Habano Robusto Cigar Review - Solid everyday


----------

